# Odin Help



## ybother (Apr 13, 2011)

i get these meeasges:
<ID:0/003> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> CI500_VZW_EH03_GB_CM.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Can't open the serial(COM) port.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

how do i fix them? thanx in advance


----------

